# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Firewall

## Chilly

Հայեր, սենց մի հատ ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած. պետք ա Firewall դնեմ սերվերիս վրա, հինը բարոյապես հնացել ա ու հարմար էլ չի (ISA Server 2004, Windows Server 2003), հիմա սենց, պետք ա ընտրել.

Microsoft Forefront TMG 2010
Kerio Control
... և այլն

Լինուքս չեմ ուզում, Կերիոն էլ լավն ա, բայց վերջին վերսիաները քրեք չեն լինում: 

Կիսվեք ձեր փորձով խնդրում եմ, ոնց ասում են մի գլուխը լավ ա, ակումբը շատ ավելի լավ  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (14.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

էտ Kerio-ի էս տարբերակը փո՞րձել ես: Ինձ չի թվում որ ru-board-ում չաշխատող քրեքով կտեղադրեին  :Think:

----------

Chilly (13.07.2013)

----------


## Chilly

> էտ Kerio-ի էս տարբերակը փո՞րձել ես: Ինձ չի թվում որ ru-board-ում չաշխատող քրեքով կտեղադրեին


*Последняя версия под Windows:**Kerio Control* *(7.4.2 build 5136 released on 2013-03-12)
*
Էդ աշխատում ա, բայց քրեքը լինուքսով վերսիայի համար ա, իսկ ինձ Windows ա պետք:

----------


## Chilly

Նենց չի որ ես հակված եմ անպայման էս երկուսից մեկն օգտագործել, թեման հենց նրա համար եմ բացել, որ եթե մեկնումեկն օգտագործում ա նորմալ քրեքվող, հեշտ դզվող-փչվող կրակապատ, ասի: Գեյթվեյս VMware վիրտուալկի վրա ա լինելու:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի տեղ դրել եմ սա՝ Kerio Control 7.2.1 build 3301
Նորմալ աշխատում ա, գանգատ չունեմ, իրա անտիվիրուսը չի թարմանում, բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի ա ուրիշ անտիվիրուս իրան կպցնել։
Եթե պետք ա, ասա մի տեղ գցեմ, քաշես։

----------

Chilly (14.07.2013)

----------


## Chilly

> Մի տեղ դրել եմ սա՝ Kerio Control 7.2.1 build 3301
> Նորմալ աշխատում ա, գանգատ չունեմ, իրա անտիվիրուսը չի թարմանում, բայց դե միշտ էլ կարելի ա ուրիշ անտիվիրուս իրան կպցնել։
> Եթե պետք ա, ասա մի տեղ գցեմ, քաշես։


Էդ հին վերսիա ա Արտ, դրանից նորը ռուբորդում կա նորմալ աշխատող, ես ուզում եմ ախր թարմ մի բան: 
Երևի ֆսյո ժէ _Kerio Control 7.4.2_ դնեմ  :Sad:  , ոնց հասկանում եմ TMG-ն 200 և ավելի կոմպերի համար ա գերադասելի, իսկ իմ մոտ 70-80 կոմպ ա: 
Իսկ քո ասած վերսիայի անտիվիրուսը նորմալ ափդեյթ ա լինում, ստեղ մանրամասն ձևերը կա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ անտիվիրուս պետք չի, հենց կարիքն էղավ ՆՈԴ կդնեմ, իրար հետ աշխատում են։ Վերսիաների հետևից էլ տենց չեմ ընկնում։ Տեղ ունեմ, որ Winroute 4.2 ա դրած (Usergate 2.8-ի հետ) ։)

----------


## Chilly

> Ինձ անտիվիրուս պետք չի, հենց կարիքն էղավ ՆՈԴ կդնեմ, իրար հետ աշխատում են։ Վերսիաների հետևից էլ տենց չեմ ընկնում։ Տեղ ունեմ, որ Winroute 4.2 ա դրած (Usergate 2.8-ի հետ) ։)


Հա,  քո ասած վերսիան համ Նոդի հետ ա աշխատում, համ Մքաֆի, մեջն էլ Սոֆոս ա ներկառուցած: Բայց ես պրինցիպ ունեմ, միշտ ամենանորին եմ գնում, ինչքան հնարավոր ա: 
Մի բան ինձ հուշում ա որ ISA2004-ից Kerio միգրացիան ցավոտ ա լինելու, ահագին խառն ա ցանցս ու նաստրոյկաշատ  :Sad:

----------


## Chilly

Հայեր, վերջը Microsoft Forefront TMG դրեցի, շատ լավն ա, ոչ մի միգրացիա էլ չարեցի, 0-ից ռուլեր սարքեցի, մեջը ներկառուցված անտիվիրուս կա որ սաղ տրաֆիկը ստուգում ա, + լիքը համով բաներ  :Jpit:  Շատ շնորհակալություն Աթեիստ ձյային  :Love:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2013), keyboard (05.08.2013), VisTolog (05.08.2013), Աթեիստ (05.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բայց հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ դրա ինտերֆեյսը լրիվ Kerio Firewall-նն էր։

----------


## Chilly

Հա՞ որ ապ, ես մի պահ էդ Kerio Control-ը դրեցի, շատ խառն էր, եսի՞մ: Բայց դրա ինտերֆեյսը ավելի շատ ISA Server-ին էր նման, որը կերիոյից ահագին հին ա:

----------

